# i brought a 2015 new car last year with 50k on it for uberx can i deduct any depreaction besides sta



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i will lose 4k in xtra miles on my car as i was dumb and brought a new car. avg trade is say 14k mine with the miles will be say 10k . any seperate duct. as i really am losing bad
thanks in advance
bob/philly


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Not if you're deducting 54 cents per mile or whatever the current rate is. That already covers depreciation.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

ok thanks


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

So what do you do immediately?


bobby747 said:


> ok thanks


----------

